# Scientific Calculator



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 26, 2010)

whats the best yet economical Scientific calculator as of now in market, my casio fx 911w, is not working, might be lcd problem,

please let me know of the models with prices.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 27, 2010)

what no response


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2010)

Casio fx-991es text book display. 700rupees. Don't buy any other or you will regret your decision.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for the reply, was also thinking of the same, as saw this model with my colleague.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 27, 2010)

what about this one,

fx-991ES PLUS - Products - CASIO WEW Worldwide Education Website


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks like a new model. If it has the same features then get it since a new model might be faster.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok thanks, will check at the outlet.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 11, 2010)

price will be arnd rs 640.. i asked this last week..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 11, 2010)

thats a good quote, as here they were asking 740/-, however my old was repaired for 100/- bucks, he said, some connector was replaced.


----------

